# RS232 Abfrage ohne Anfrage



## ulf123 (25. November 2009)

Hi Leute, ich habe da mal eine Frage,


Ich will ein AVR  mit einen LINUX Server verbinden, mein Problem ist nur
das ich nur eine Leitung habe und daher vom SERVER keine Anfragen an den
AVR schicken kann, ich wollte einfach alle 60s die daten vom AVR
losschicken.

Nur muss dann der server die gesamte zeit auf Abfrage sein, wie kann ich
das ambesten lösen?

Der Daten String soll dann zerlegt werden und in einer MySQL datenbank
untergebracht werden.


Vielleicht habt ihr einen Lösungs ansatz wie ich das gestalten kann, im
einem AVR würde ich mit INTERRUPS arbeiten aber wie mach ich das unter
LINUX


Schöne Grüße


----------

